# I got RB fry



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

My 6 natts have been in the 135 for about a month and they have already spawned! I will try to take some pics, but the fry are super hard to see on the sand, they blend in perfectly. They are quick, too! I am gonna shuffle some fish around to free up a 55g for them. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats be sure to document this so you can add the breeding award tag to your sig. good luck


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats! Did you do anything special to get them to spawn, or was it just their being happy in the 135? How long have you had them?


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am definitely gonna take pics & try to raise the fry. I think that they love the 135, but I did let the water quality decline a little, and I always refilled with cooler water. I have also been feeding heavily and there have been frequent low pressure weather systems moving through, so all of that helped, I am sure, but it still caught me off guard! They have only been together for around a month now in there, I didn't expect it so soon. Any tips for taking pics of the fry?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats, thats awesome! Must have been a pair before hand, because 1 month is pretty fast.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrates and I hope everything works out raising the fry.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I think I was a little late getting the fry out of the tank. It is impossible to see them because of the sand, so I just siphoned the whole bottom and dumped the water into a cycled 55. I only saw a few fry actually make the transfer, so if any survive it will only be a few. The problem is, where they spawned it's almost impossible to see the nest, so it's hard to tell when the eggs are laid. I'll just keep a closer eye on the breeding pair and try to get the fry as soon as they hatch next time. Sorry for the false alarm, I need to be faster getting those guys out of there in the future!!


----------

